# Powerhouse Prodigy TK216 Mini-Skid Steer



## Carson50 (Nov 12, 2015)

Machine is in great working condition. Low Hours on New Honda GXV530 engine. Rubber Tracks. Comes complete with 31" bucket, 24" Trencher(works but could use some work), Auger power head with 6" 12" 18" bits, 36"X18" leveler/carry all, Tiller, Trailer mover, and more on a 4X8 custom single axle trailer. No title for trailer. $10,000 OBO. No checks. Cash or cashiers check only.
Call text or email
309.297.0069
[email protected]

More pics at this link.
https://talk.newagtalk.com/Classifieds/Classified.aspx?id=85681


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Small world, i just rented a dingo over the weekend, very useful machine, question......is that a old truck tire for a track?


----------



## Carson50 (Nov 12, 2015)

1olddogtwo said:


> Small world, i just rented a dingo over the weekend, very useful machine, question......is that a old truck tire for a track?


I don't think so. They look like they are made for that purpose.


----------



## Carson50 (Nov 12, 2015)

Carson50 said:


> Machine is in great working condition. Low Hours on New Honda GXV530 engine. Rubber Tracks. Comes complete with 31" bucket, 24" Trencher(works but could use some work), Auger power head with 6" 12" 18" bits, 36"X18" leveler/carry all, Tiller, Trailer mover, and more on a 4X8 custom single axle trailer. No title for trailer. $10,000 OBO. No checks. Cash or cashiers check only.
> Call text or email
> 309.297.0069
> [email protected]
> ...


Price lowered
I will take $9500 obo


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Old thread, but it looks like he lowered his price
https://talk.newagtalk.com/Classifieds/Classified.aspx?id=85681


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

EWSplow said:


> Old thread, but it looks like he lowered his price
> https://talk.newagtalk.com/Classifieds/Classified.aspx?id=85681


If he was willing to take $8000.00 or BO back in Jan 22 I'm pretty sure he would take it now. If not there is smoke in the air. Unusual to post a link for $8K then ask $10K all in the same treads.


----------



## Carson50 (Nov 12, 2015)

Price lowered again. 
$7500 OBO


----------



## Carson50 (Nov 12, 2015)

FredG said:


> If he was willing to take $8000.00 or BO back in Jan 22 I'm pretty sure he would take it now. If not there is smoke in the air. Unusual to post a link for $8K then ask $10K all in the same treads.


I changed the post on ag talk. They were the same price.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

1olddogtwo said:


> Small world, i just rented a dingo over the weekend, very useful machine, question......is that a old truck tire for a track?


I always thought these were overpriced for what they are till I rented one to do some fence posts through a dense bush. I may never use my pto post hole auger again...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Someone had the same set up for sale in the Milwaukee area a few months ago. I think it was right around what you're asking now. 
I believe HD used to rent these and sold their rentals.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

If you want to piece it out (which I'm sure you won't), I'd be interested in the auger.


----------



## Carson50 (Nov 12, 2015)

EWSplow said:


> If you want to piece it out (which I'm sure you won't), I'd be interested in the auger.


No thanks... it sells all together.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

You can't blame a guy for trying.
It should be worth what you're asking. Good luck selling.


----------

